# Good Thunderbolt cases/accessories.



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

i just got my thunderbolt a couple weeks ago, and i decided to pick a forum in which i can get the latest info on rooting and managing my device. But now i need a phone case, and so i ask the forums, what case would you suggest??? 
I was thinking about getting something like this... but still. make a couple suggestions.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

That looks like the VZW one, yes ? I have it and admittedly haven't tried any others, but I like it. The belt-clip is very sturdy, not cheap-feeling.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

I have that shell holster combo like that too and love it. Also I switch between the otterbox defender case, because I work in a factory I like keeping my device safe. Just if u go with the defender case, remove the built in screen protector, it is horrible and makes it hard to type. But both are great choices.

sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## Vince556 (Jan 15, 2012)

I picked up a body glove case off of eBay for $8 shipped. Not bad for the price but I don't use the clip.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

That's pretty good if you like clips and stuff. I have it but switched to this one. No clip but more durable and I like white

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> That's pretty good if you like clips and stuff. I have it but switched to this one. No clip but more durable and I like white
> 
> sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


+1, this is what I used b4r I bought teh big fat battery


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I like the otterbox cases and had one with my droid1. For my bolt I got a hard case from best buy with the belt clip. I don't use the clip as like it in my pocket.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

I use a Seidio Active case and love it. You can get it with or without the holster

http://www.amazon.com/Seidio-ACTIVE-Holster-HTC-Thunderbolt/dp/B004SGUWM8/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1327347480&sr=8-14


----------



## mpham1 (Jan 23, 2012)

I like to keep my phones as small or close to factory size as possible. I ordered this Sonix thin case and its a perfect fit. Does not cover top bottom, but has enough of a lip on the front side so you could set it face down and it won't rest on the screen. Clean cut outs for stand, buttons, and connections.

http://www.amazon.com/Sonix-SonixSnap-Touch-Coated-Thunderbolt-ADR6400/dp/B004V5F9WE/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1327357902&sr=1-2


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

Using otterbox but just pulled off the stock screen and replace with a nice cover. The stock screen has a huge gap at the top that let's dust and dirt in.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

Using this with extended battery

http://www.seidioonline.com/category-s/5460.htm

Phones not petite, Haha, but definitely not worried bout dropping it


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

this is the case that i am using....since otterbox wont make a commuter case for the thunderbolt. tgus us a case from a company called trident specifically called the Aegis...very similar to the otterbox commuter series...love it and it has saved my phone from alot of bumps and drops
HTC thunderbolt Aegis Case


----------



## mooneyspam (Sep 7, 2011)

http://www.tridenteer.com/products/Electra-Case-for-HTC-Thunderbolt--with-Ext.-Battery-%26-Holster-%28Black%29-.html

That's what I'm using and I love it. Holster broke after a week but they sent me a new holster and extra replacement parts(better than original parts with spring belt clip). When I bought it there was like a 20% holiday discount. May be able to still find a coupon code. Makes the phone bigger but I like the increased size because it helps me hold the phone with man hands(slim phone cramped hands). Anyways company seems nice and I love the feel.


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

thanks for getting back to me guys! +thanks who responded! i picked up a case like the one that "sK3litor" posted. Mostly because I like white :3


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

You wont be disappointed bud. Amazing craftsmanship and very smart materials.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Again I agree that case rox, btw @sk3litor I got a nexus, hate you leave all the cool gang here on thunderbolt, so much love in this community but I will keep an eye on the TB forums and keep helping as much as my time allows


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> You wont be disappointed bud. Amazing craftsmanship and very smart materials.


I almost ordered one of those CM cases, but the reviews said that the rubber starts to swell and balloon around the buttons and sides after being used for a while. Did they finally get that problem fixed?


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

I thought about it, and i acted in my thoughts and i got a cheap $3.00 case off of amazon. So far, I like it. Its sturdy, and yet very simplistic.


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

Classicmm said:


> Using this with extended battery
> 
> http://www.seidioonline.com/category-s/5460.htm
> 
> Phones not petite, Haha, but definitely not worried bout dropping it


I have the ext battery and got that case/holster combo but rarely ever use it because it makes the phone a 3/4 lb. Brick but virtually indestructible







I'm always using the seidio holster (non-cased) and other than some places where it's rubbing through the coating (middle of sides and top) and a ding from dropping it, its been more than adequate protection 

Edit: I wish I would have gotten a screen protector though...I managed to get a bunch of scratches in the glass and won't risk a $700 phone again trying to save a little by not getting the protector.

Sent from my soon to be retired Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

After dropping and breaking the glass on my phone I'm now an otterbox user. I removed the screen protector that came work it and use a steinheil, perfect combo.

*insert clever tag line here*


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

winterwar said:


> I almost ordered one of those CM cases, but the reviews said that the rubber starts to swell and balloon around the buttons and sides after being used for a while. Did they finally get that problem fixed?


I guess after looking at it I could see what they're refering to but I think that would be more due to taking it on and off and twisting it to show its durability but definatly not a highly noticeable issue and def not a problem. No chance in hell the phone could ever fall out or even come out if dropped. Hard to explain untill you get your hands on it to see how the materials are used together. It almost gets sucked in.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I just use the rubberized case that VZW sells that fits the HTC extended battery, and a screen protector, haven't had any problems

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have body glove on mine with screen protector from Amazon. Now I need to get rezound battery.

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk.


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

cammiso94 said:


> I thought about it, and i acted in my thoughts and i got a cheap $3.00 case off of amazon. So far, I like it. Its sturdy, and yet very simplistic.


I made a mistake with this case. good thing it was only $3.00. I had to do a battery pull which requires that i remove the case from the device, and after i was done, i put the case on, and realized that all of the clips around the case had broken off, thus rendering the case useless.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

mpham1 said:


> I like to keep my phones as small or close to factory size as possible. I ordered this Sonix thin case and its a perfect fit. Does not cover top bottom, but has enough of a lip on the front side so you could set it face down and it won't rest on the screen. Clean cut outs for stand, buttons, and connections.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...27357902&sr=1-2


thanks for the link just the case i was looking for


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

it be nice if otterbox made a commuter series better than the defender too bulky!


----------



## killjoy (Sep 5, 2011)

I also use the sonix case. just enough to protect the phone but not enough to realize its there.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Verizon still has the OEM extended battery and door on sale for 25. They also have the dash mount for ten bucks! Doesn't work with extended battery though.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ukyfan (Jun 27, 2011)

I bought this off of Amazon, and have been really happy with it. I do have the Verizon extended battery, and the case fits perfectly. After I put it on my phone it does make it a little bit bigger. After holding my phone with the case she was "This isn't a phone. It's a weapon!" I have big hands so it fits me just fine. I am very happy with it.


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

ukyfan said:


> After holding my phone with the case she was "This isn't a phone. It's a weapon!"










I have that exact same case/holster combo. I didn't use it much because it added a lot of bulk when clipped to my pocket but was indestructible when it was in there.

Sent from my HTCdev unlocked Rezound using RootzWiki


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

I use the Verizon Shell/Cover combo as shown in the picture in the OP. I love it. Even without the cover clip, it's a good case.


----------

